
Ilford Unveils Ortho 35mm and 120 Film, 5th-Gen Multigrade RC Paper - alexellisuk
https://petapixel.com/2019/10/24/ilford-unveils-ortho-35mm-and-120-film-5th-gen-multigrade-rc-paper/
======
alexellisuk
Film is not dead :-)

